# Wayne County Produce Co.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

Here is a decagon screwtop bottle. Wayne County Produce Co. from Greenpoint Long Island. The seam does not go all the way to the top.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

Brain fart... forgot the pictures


----------



## Timelypicken (May 17, 2020)

I love that bottle because my dads name is Wayne


----------



## yacorie (May 17, 2020)

We find a lot of those in CT


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

I guess it was cider or vinegar.


----------



## Dewfus (May 17, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Brain fart... forgot the picturesView attachment 207288View attachment 207289


So awsome


----------



## Bob_Stahr (Jun 17, 2020)

Robby, I've been looking for this version of the Wayne County bottle for a long time. Any chance of making a trade for it? I have some crown top versions and other bottles I could trade.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 17, 2020)

Bob_Stahr said:


> Robby, I've been looking for this version of the Wayne County bottle for a long time. Any chance of making a trade for it? I have some crown top versions and other bottles I could trade.


I just got it. I wasn't planning on getting rid of it so soon.  There is a really nice clean one on Ebay $5 or best offer.  Sellers name is 4418frank (may not be the same as mine totally)  this one being sold by rick34 is at $16.99 free shipping it is much nicer than the one I have to be honest.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bob_Stahr (Jun 17, 2020)

I am looking for the blue tinted one like yours. I collect bottles made by the Hemingray Glass Co. and have numerous shards of the bottle, but have yet to find them in that color on Ebay.


----------



## Bob_Stahr (Jun 18, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I just got it. I wasn't planning on getting rid of it so soon.  There is a really nice clean one on Ebay $5 or best offer.  Sellers name is 4418frank (may not be the same as mine totally)  this one being sold by rick34 is at $16.99 free shipping it is much nicer than the one I have to be honest.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I have some clear ones like you reference that I could trade you for yours....I pay shipping both ways...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 18, 2020)

I totally understand Robert. like I said before, I do not want to sell or trade this one. I just obtained it myself. There is a forum here called bottles wanted to purchase. It is a wonderful free want ad section. You should let everyone on this site know which bottle you are interested in acquiring. There are many people who respond to this. You will get a response. You just have to be patient. I do not want to sell or trade. Final answer. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bob_Stahr (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks Robby. I've been hunting this version since 1997. Whenever you may decide a trader of another version of a Wayne County will work for you, let me know.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 18, 2020)

Bob_Stahr said:


> Thanks Robby. I've been hunting this version since 1997. Whenever you may decide a trader of another version of a Wayne County will work for you, let me know.


Hey Robert if you would like that wayne county pm me and we can discuss how that can be accomplished.


ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bob_Stahr (Nov 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hey Robert if you would like that wayne county pm me and we can discuss how that can be accomplished.
> View attachment 214497
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Sent you a reply


----------

